# 4dp3t and cramping should I be worried



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello ladies,  I am cramping on my left and right sides it feels weird not like AF but I can't decribe the cramping. I am a little worried and yes I am insane and poas.  Within the timelimit I got a faint positive but you guys know I have been down this road before with the crazy faint positive.  Please ladies answer me has anyone ever experience cramping at the stage or got a faint positive?


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I could well be implantation!  Forgive me, but did you have a HCG injection?  That would still be showing up in your system right now ...

you're far too early testing, madam,        - step away from the pee sticks and wait a few days! 

Wishing you the very best of luck,

Marie xxx


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

No did not have an HCG using Donor eggs but you are right way to early has to be an evap.  This TWW is hell!  Thanks for responding


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Cramping is normal hun, but test on test day    

Kay xxx


----------

